# Beretta's AL391 Stock Drop & Cast Spacer



## Ldgat (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a 391 Urika and want to adjust it a little for my son.  I have lost the spacers.  I have Googled for them and cant find them for sale.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  Thanks


----------



## tom ga hunter (Aug 3, 2011)

I bought a set directly from Beretta over the phone, they were actually nice & I had the parts I ordered in less than a week



http://www.berettasupport.com/parts/pg_parts.htm


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 3, 2011)

A good alternative to Beretta is Cole Gunsmithing.

http://colegun.com/


----------



## Ldgat (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I called Beretta and was told that Brownells has the part.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 3, 2011)

Ldgat said:


> Thanks guys.  I called Beretta and was told that Brownells has the part.



Call Cole's, you can talk to some one who will help you get the right  part.

There are different sets of the spacers.


----------



## Ldgat (Aug 3, 2011)

I went to Cole's website.  I placed two spacers in the cart and it quoted $13 for the shipping.  They weigh an ounce apiece.  I refuse to pay that.  I did not call, maybe the quote is wrong


----------

